# Love My Outback!



## sweetpea (Mar 25, 2008)

We just bought our first Outback. We got the 23RS and are so exited!! It's so roomy and the quality is super, I especially like the layout and storage. We were so lucky to find a sales person like Marci Neel at Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, Michihgan. She took the time to listen to us and figure out what we really wanted, and then matched us up with the perfect model. I know we bugged her to death with all of our questions, but she was always there to make sure we got our answers. Thanks so much Marci for helping us out, we are packed and ready to hit the road!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey there! Congrats on your new Outback and welcome to Outbackers.com!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats!! We love our Outbacks too! Welcome to your new extended family!!
Eric


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME!!!! And congratulations on the new Home on Wheels!! You think you love it now? Wait 'till you start camping!!! ...and then add in the drool factor from your neighboring campers ... and this website ... and ... well... I'm sure you get the idea!!! :bbanana:





















(a new TT ALWAYS warrants dancing bananas!!







)

Tell us a little about yourselves. What part of the country are you from? Are you new to camping? TTs? Do you camp alone, with kids, pets? What do you tow with..and where????

Come on, now. Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi sweetpea


















AND Congrats on your new 23rs! 

Happy Camping,


----------



## baileys crib (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats! Outback's are awesome.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> WELCOME!!!! And congratulations on the new Home on Wheels!! You think you love it now? Wait 'till you start camping!!! ...and then add in the drool factor from your neighboring campers ... and this website ... and ... well... I'm sure you get the idea!!! :bbanana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










What she said X 2









Ed


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

_*to Outbackers*_


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND CONGRATS !!!! *


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

HELLO ,WELCOME AND CONGRATS ON YOUR new Outback!

We bought our 27RSDS there too. John was our salesperson. We had a good experience too. We spent the nite on site before heading home. Very exciting time. Great Camping.

Jan and Bill


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> WELCOME!!!! And congratulations on the new Home on Wheels!! You think you love it now? Wait 'till you start camping!!! ...and then add in the drool factor from your neighboring campers ... and this website ... and ... well... I'm sure you get the idea!!! :bbanana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, any pets?







Welcome to the Forum Family!


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations on your new toy!! We also have the 23rs and LOVE it!! I'm sure you will enjoy it as much as my family and I do!!!


----------

